# Alternative zu Phoenix AX-OPC Server



## Vaninger (3 September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
weiß vielleicht zufällig jemand, welchen OPC Server man als Alternative zu dem von Phoenix Contact eingesetzten AX-OPC Server verwenden kann. Als Visualisierung kommt Visu+ von Phoenix bzw. Progea Movicon zum Einsatz. 
Sind meiner Meinung nach beide eigentlich ziemlich gleich.

Falls hier jemand eine Idee hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar...

Danke

Gruß

Vaninger


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal, dass der AX OPC Server ziemlich "tief" in PCworx bzw. 
Automationworx verankert ist, so dass es für einen Fremdhersteller
schwierig wird, da die Schnitstellen offen zu legen und eine Alternative 
anzubieten.

Aber es gibt ja einige unabhängige Hersteller von OPC-Server. Die kannst
Du ja mal fragen, ob sie was geplant haben:

*Kontron (Merz)*

*Matrikon*

*Softing*


----------



## Mobi (4 September 2009)

Wieso eine Alternative, warum machst das nicht mit dem AX OPC Server?


----------



## Vaninger (11 September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Ich benutze ja den OPC Server von Phoenix, allerdings als Demoversion. Diese läuft dann eine Stunde und muß danach neu gestartet werden.

Dachte halt, dass es eventuell eine Alternative gibt, die etwas günstiger bzw. eine längere Demozeit hat.

Den Key wird mir ja wohl keiner geben...

Gruß

Vaninger


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 September 2009)

Vaninger schrieb:


> Den Key wird mir ja wohl keiner geben...



Willst Du wirklich mit einer illegalen Kopie arbeiten?

Frage doch mal den Phoenix-Außendienst, wie er Dir entgegen 
kommen kann.


----------



## Vaninger (4 November 2009)

*Phoenix Contact - Interbus OPC Server*

@ Gerhard

Ich will natürlich nicht mit einer illegalen Kopie arbeiten. Deshalb werde ich nächste Woche auch mal bei Phoenix anfragen, was die Lizenz kostet.

@ Mobi

Ist es eventuell möglich, dass man für kleineres Geld eine ältere Version als Lizenz erhält, z. B. die Version 2.10 anstatt der Version 2.30?
Außerdem hätte ich gerne gewußt, ob man den alten IB Interbus OPC Server mit PC Worx und einer ILC 350 PN verwenden kann. Habe da etwas auf der Phoenix Seite gelesen, blicke aber nicht ganz durch.
Vielleicht könntest du mir hier kurz weiterhelfen?

Danke

Gruß

Vaninger


----------



## Mobi (4 November 2009)

Also eins kann ich schonmal vorweg sagen, AX OPC Server kostet 380€ exkl. MwSt. nach Listenpreis. Das mit der älteren Version werde ich mal nachschauen. Beim ILC 350 PN brauchst du mindestens PC WorX 5.
Zeig mal den Link wo du was gelesen hast.​


----------



## Vaninger (5 November 2009)

Hallo Mobi,

erstmal vielen dank für die Antwort.

Ich kam auf den IB OPC Server in Verbindung mit der ILC 350 PN, da mein Nachbar (Elektrikomeister) diesen angeblich schon einmal mit einer ILC 350 PN verwendet haben will.
Er war sich aber auch nicht ganz sicher, weshalb ich auf der Phoenix Seite schaute und unter Downloads für die ILC 350 PN diesen Abschnitt fand:

"Hostadaption für den IBS OPC Server 2.14: Bitte ersetzen Sie die vorhandene Datei "IBOPCHostAdaption.xml" im Verzeichnis "..\IB OPC-Server\IBOPCXML"  

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoe...=2876928&parentUID=852339332&reloadFrame=true

Bin mir aber natürlich nicht sicher, da leider keine Erklärung zu finden ist. 

Bei den 380 € + Mwst. ist es egal, welche Version gekauft wird?

Danke für die Antwort

Vaninger


----------



## Oerw (5 November 2009)

Hallo


a) der IBS OPC SERVER ist für den ILC350PN nicht freigegeben, sondern für den ILC350ETH (Controller ohne Profinet)

b) der Preis ist für beide OPC Server der gleiche 

c) auf dem ILC350PN muss die FW >= 1.4 sein (sonst Update durchführen)

d) das Handling mit dem AX OPC Server ist einfacher

e) der AX OPC Server unterstützt auch die Kleinsteuerungen ILC1xxx


----------



## Vaninger (5 November 2009)

Hallo Oerw,

danke für die Antwort. Nun doch noch eine Frage. Funktioniert der IB OPC Server trotzdem mit der ILC 350 PN oder geht das gar nicht?

Habe mal das Demo ausprobiert und dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Die Datei 'ILC_350_PNV01_4.6F_1.00.xml' wurde nicht gefunden. 

Woran könnte das liegen?

Gruß

Vaninger


----------



## Oerw (5 November 2009)

Hallo

in dieser Datei werden sich die entsprechenden Einstellungen sein. Da der IBS OPC Server nicht freigegeben ist, wird auch die entsprechenden XML Dateien für die Controller nicht vorhanden sein.

Frag mal dein Elektromeister ob er wirklich einen ILC350PN oder einen ILC30ETH hat. Diese sehen zwar gleich aus, aber der PN ist zusätzlich ein Profinetcontroller.


----------

